
Linden Lab says sales of sex content in Second Life is “under 5% of our revenue” - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/09/linden-lab-sl-sansar-social-vr.html
======
weare138
In other news, Second Life is still a thing.

